# Where do you guys buy your nibs?



## Carl Pepka (Dec 7, 2018)

I have taps for a #5 and #6 Jowo I need to get a few nibs dont need to be Jowo just need to fit those taps. I'm fairly new at kitless so dont know if those taps fit different nib sections or strictly Jowo. Any help would be appreciated. Damn this is a deep rabbit hole......:smile-big:


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 7, 2018)

FPNibs.com.


----------



## Carl Pepka (Dec 7, 2018)

walshjp17 said:


> FPNibs.com.



 Thanks, where are they located?


----------



## bmachin (Dec 7, 2018)

Also,

Meisternibs - Home

http://gouletpens.com 

Goulet sells Jowo nibs under their own brand as well as Edison branded Jowos. 

Meisternibs and Edison are both owned by Brian Gray who is the Importer for Jowo in the US.

As far as I know, only Jowo housings are threaded the same as the taps that you have.

FPnibs.com is located in Spain, I believe.

Bill


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 7, 2018)

Bill is correct, FPnibs.com are in Spain. I just bought a 14K (solid gold) JoWo #5 and a couple of steel nibs from them -- excellent service, very fair prices. There are other sources in the USA, but they typically come with a logo etched in the nib -- such as Rosetta from iPenStore.


----------



## Carl Pepka (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Penultimate (Dec 7, 2018)

If you want inexpensive nibs to start on your kitless journey try
http://penkits.biz/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=17&zenid=r3i7aosad4m0m3p6et9oml5uu2
They work OK. I like Richard Greenwald's service     https://richardlgreenwald.com
Good luck


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

